# First time ABTs



## parrot-head

Wow, these things are addictive!  Had a bunch of peppers coming on so I figured I should try

ABTs.  Couldn't stop eating them!

I have a bunch more peppers almost ready so I'm probably going to prepare them ahead of time and freeze

before smoking to they will be ready for next time.













abt1.jpg



__ parrot-head
__ Jul 24, 2017


















abt2.jpg



__ parrot-head
__ Jul 24, 2017


















abt3.jpg



__ parrot-head
__ Jul 24, 2017


















abt4.jpg



__ parrot-head
__ Jul 24, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl

Those look absolutely delicious!

Point!

Al


----------



## Rings Я Us

I was just on pinterest looking at ABT recipes. Came back here and see a bunch of people have been doing these things for years.. [emoji]129300[/emoji] never had um before. 
Cream cheese and Colby? What cheese did you use?


Yours look good for sure.. 

Johnny B


----------



## b-one

Nice looking ABT's don't forget SBT's are great for those who don't like the heat! I did some like a cheesesteak awhile back.


----------



## crazymoon

PH, Nice job on the ABT's point


----------



## griz400

Those look real nice ,,point ..


----------



## Rings Я Us

I came out of the store a few minutes ago.. while I was in there, I saw they had ABTs already made.. $5.99 a lb. [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## smokebuzz

I like to mix shredded  pineapple into the cream cheese. the best part about ABT's, there is no wrong way...... unless you forget to scoop out the seeds and veins, that would be very much wrong..


----------



## tallbm

PaRRot-HeaD said:


> Wow, these things are addictive!  Had a bunch of peppers coming on so I figured I should try
> 
> ABTs.  Couldn't stop eating them!
> 
> I have a bunch more peppers almost ready so I'm probably going to prepare them ahead of time and freeze
> 
> before smoking to they will be ready for next time.


Congrats on entering the world of bacon wrapped stuffed jalapenos!

You are correct that they are addictive.  I have numerous times made up about 6 skewers of them and grilled them and that is all we had for dinner hahaha.  One good thing about them is that if you don't have time to smoke them you can always grill or put in the oven and they are still amazing.

I'm just waiting for someone to come into too many and give them away to me so I can smoke some.  So far I've only been given 8 this year and yep they got ABT'ed up in the smoker last week hahaha :)


----------



## Rings Я Us

The ones i saw at the store. 
Not as good as yours i bet.













IMG_20170725_175229.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 26, 2017


----------



## parrot-head

Rings R Us said:


> I was just on pinterest looking at ABT recipes. Came back here and see a bunch of people have been doing these things for years.. [emoji]129300[/emoji] never had um before.
> Cream cheese and Colby? What cheese did you use?
> 
> 
> Yours look good for sure..
> 
> Johnny B


I just used cheddar.  Next time I will mix it up and use something else.  maybe a Colby Jack or something.


----------



## Rings Я Us

I need to try making some.. they look filling too.. maybe some mashed potato and cheese with ground spicy sausage.. lol 
Take care [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## smokebuzz

There is no wrong way to stuff them, I've seen some strange things in them.  They have evolved alot over the years, many people still core/hollow out the pepper, stuff with cream cheese, top with a processed pork product and wrapped in bacon cooked on a turd rack...

Boating got popular, then there was fewer surprises.......


----------



## tallbm

smokebuzz said:


> There is no wrong way to stuff them, I've seen some strange things in them.  They have evolved alot over the years, many people still core/hollow out the pepper, stuff with cream cheese, top with a processed pork product and wrapped in bacon cooked on a turd rack...
> 
> Boating got popular, then there was fewer surprises.......


That's how I do mine.  Cut off the top, core them best I can, stuff with cream cheese, drape a piece of bacon over the top and screw or stick with a toothpick.

Before I had always grilled them that way with wooden or metal skewers.  This way each person could get a skewer of about 6-8 of them.  You can easily eat about 20 in one shot as they are super addictive, not heavy, and very enjoyable lol

Here's an image of the smoking tray I just put to use last week with 8 fresh peppers that were given to me.  The image below is not mine but just for a reference of my tray.

I'm waiting for someone with a boat load to find me :)

I drape my bacon over the top and stick with a toothpick.  It is my attempt to keep the filling from spilling out.













stuffed_peppers_holder.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jul 26, 2017


----------



## jerseyhunter

That tray looks somewhat like the one I made.  I only drilled out half and left the other half solid as to cook a fattie at the same time.


----------



## tallbm

jerseyhunter said:


> That tray looks somewhat like the one I made.  I only drilled out half and left the other half solid as to cook a fattie at the same time.


That's a cool idea.

I need to fill this thing up completely I've only done 8 at once.  Hmmm some day soon :)


----------



## fatbastard09

Looks great, points!  I did these for the first time this weekend too.  I did about 80 of them, the first jalapenos off the plants were enormous.  Half with cheese (cream cheese, gouda, mozz, cheddar, and sun dried tomatoes) and the other half with the same cheese mix but also added browned sweet Italian sausage.  I followed my wife's recipe and used thin sliced bacon, make them easier to get crispy.  That worked great.


----------



## Rings Я Us

FatBastard09 said:


> Looks great, points!  I did these for the first time this weekend too.  I did about 80 of them, the first jalapenos off the plants were enormous.  Half with cheese (cream cheese, gouda, mozz, cheddar, and sun dried tomatoes) and the other half with the same cheese mix but also added browned sweet Italian sausage.  I followed my wife's recipe and used thin sliced bacon, make them easier to get crispy.  That worked great.


Guess there would be nothing stopping someone from tossing a few at a time onto a hot griddle and crisping them up more if needed. If they are wrapped good the cheese should stay in.


----------



## smokedcaveman

smokebuzz said:


> I like to mix shredded  pineapple into the cream cheese. the best part about ABT's, there is no wrong way...... unless you forget to scoop out the seeds and veins, that would be very much wrong..


but some of us like the burning.....


----------



## anglerman

Rings R Us said:


> Guess there would be nothing stopping someone from tossing a few at a time onto a hot griddle and crisping them up more if needed. If they are wrapped good the cheese should stay in.



Couple weeks ago when I made them I ran out of bacon but still had jalapeños and stuffing... I decided to just fill the half peppers and put in a skillet with a touch of EVOO .... delicious


----------



## Rings Я Us

Anglerman said:


> Couple weeks ago when I made them I ran out of bacon but still had jalapeños and stuffing... I decided to just fill the half peppers and put in a skillet with a touch of EVOO .... delicious


Under the broiler too maybe.


----------



## anglerman

Rings R Us said:


> Under the broiler too maybe.



I was drunk [emoji]128514[/emoji] The skillet was the farthest i was going to go with the fire. But your right that might work good as well


----------

